# Bulgaria, help! Sofia and around



## Pisum Sativum (Oct 9, 2015)

Hello, I'm travelling to Sofia in about a month and I'm in search of squats (don't really know if there are any), underground and anarchist movements or anything of the like. Not exclusively though, any nice place suggestion would be greatly appreaciated!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 13, 2015)

hey, sorry i don't have any info for you, but i just wanted to say that it's nice to see you're still coming around on occasion. i'd be really interested in hearing some of your travel tales sometime...


----------



## Pisum Sativum (Oct 14, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> hey, sorry i don't have any info for you, but i just wanted to say that it's nice to see you're still coming around on occasion. i'd be really interested in hearing some of your travel tales sometime...


Hello Matt! Yep, still here! I was meant to write about my trip to Ireland but unfortunately many names are erased from my memory. Of course, I'll fill this thread with a bulgarian, after returning


----------



## Odin (Oct 14, 2015)

@Pisum Sativum

but where are the sliced carrots?

if i got that right... its a good combination when paired with a starchy sauce... and a bit of salt, pepper, and paprika. ... or as you please... peas.. lol


----------



## Pisum Sativum (Oct 14, 2015)

Odin said:


> @Pisum Sativum
> 
> but where are the sliced carrots?
> 
> if i got that right... its a good combination when paired with a starchy sauce... and a bit of salt, pepper, and paprika. ... or as you please... peas.. lol


thanks I'll stick with my way..carrots, potatoes, dill and a great dose of tabasco and cayene pepper


----------



## Hiceadha (Oct 22, 2015)

Pisum Sativum said:


> thanks I'll stick with my way..carrots, potatoes, dill and a great dose of tabasco and cayene pepper



Hows you like Ireland?
Ive kicked around Bulgaria twice mostly in the countryside though and Veliko Tarnovo. I dont think there is a punk subculture there or any subcultures to be honest, just Gypsys and Bulgarians. Most of the ex soviet countries dont have so called squats or that many people smoking weed etc. but definetly lots of abandoned building you can sleep in.


----------



## Pisum Sativum (Oct 23, 2015)

Hiceadha said:


> Hows you like Ireland?
> Ive kicked around Bulgaria twice mostly in the countryside though and Veliko Tarnovo. I dont think there is a punk subculture there or any subcultures to be honest, just Gypsys and Bulgarians. Most of the ex soviet countries dont have so called squats or that many people smoking weed etc. but definetly lots of abandoned building you can sleep in.


Oh, Ireland was awesome, especially Galway... I fucking loved that place! Thanks for the info, I've already been told things are quite tight over Bulgaria, fascism, homophobia and apolitical stances are mostly present  Sleep's not a problem fortunately. I'm aware of some interesting spots though, which I'm posting in this thread after I'll check them out.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Nov 2, 2015)

Maybe this is a bit late, but I know that at least in the big parks it's pretty easy to get a nights sleep without anyone bothering/seeing you.


----------



## Pisum Sativum (Jan 25, 2016)

OutsideYourWorld said:


> Maybe this is a bit late, but I know that at least in the big parks it's pretty easy to get a nights sleep without anyone bothering/seeing you.



Thanks, yeah that was a good thing


----------



## Pisum Sativum (Jan 25, 2016)

So, things were as expected. Found only a sort of collective/squat, but they told us they keep changing address for safety reasons, I guess. There's a great bar downtown, it's called Amsterdam (38 Hristo Belchev srt.) and the people who run it are very friendly, they shared a joint with us too. Anyways if anyone wants more info, ask me, I've got a friend living there. Cheers!


----------

